# Alton Brown's Oven Eggs



## kleenex (Apr 20, 2014)

Alton Brown's Oven Eggs - YouTube


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks, that was interesting!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 20, 2014)

Nifty. I just don't think they were cooked enough for deviled eggs or sliced eggs.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 21, 2014)

I've seen people using their muffin tins to do the same thing.  One egg in each muffin hole.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 24, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks, that was interesting!


Yes, but 30 mins in the oven plus the time taken to heat the oven to temp is a rather expensive way of cooking a batch of eggs


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Yes, but 30 mins in the oven plus the time taken to heat the oven to temp is a rather expensive way of cooking a batch of eggs



I never said it was a good way to cook eggs, I just said it was interesting! 

I'll stick with my TNT method of putting the eggs in a basin with a tight fitting lid, cover them with tap water, bring to a rolling boil for one full minute, turn off the gas and let them sit for 15 or 20 minutes in the covered pan.  Perfect hard boiled eggs every time.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Yes, but 30 mins in the oven plus the time taken to heat the oven to temp is a rather expensive way of cooking a batch of eggs



Yes, but it was presented as a practical way to do a large quantity of eggs at one time, perhaps when burner space is limited.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 24, 2014)

I've done it this way, the eggs are very good, I used a muffin tin.  They seem a bit creamier to me than when cooked in water.  

I still use water to do just a few eggs, but if I did a whole dozen the oven method works well.


----------

